# Dwarf Iguana?????



## Adzi (Dec 20, 2008)

How big does the smallest species of iguana get???:2thumb:


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

According to the green iguana society dwarf iguanas are myths:....


*"Dwarf iguanas" will not grow as large as normal iguanas?! *First of all, there is no such thing as a dwarf iguana. Secondly, all green iguanas, if properly cared for, will grow to become _very_ large lizards. Many pet stores still sell green iguanas as "dwarf iguanas" to unknowing consumers.


As for other species of iguana i am not sure to be honest.​


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Isnt it the desert iggy? Dont they only get 2'


----------



## Adzi (Dec 20, 2008)

oh ok, so how big do green iguanas get??


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

I do not claim to be an expert but I have kept varoiouse iguanas over the past 4 years Ranging from desert iguanas to the green iguana.

I have read many books and websites in the accordance of iguanas and have never herd of a dwarf iguana... I am not saying they dont exist as I have no evidence of this I am only sharing my Knowledge.

One of the books which I own I think was written in 1989 and will most likeley be full of information we would now consider to be wrong the green basilisks I think it mentioned at the time was debated to go in the iguanid family.

It is most likely wrong now though.. so to round this up I have never herd of a dwarf iguana.. would some one please enlighten me if I am wrong: victory:


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with Draconodon that i also have not heard of a dwarf iguana.I have heard of pet shops selling a common green iguana as a dwarf iguana under misconceptions.

A female green iguana will get to around 4 ft ish and a male up to a max of 5-6 feet.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

hollypops said:


> I agree with Draconodon that i also have not heard of a dwarf iguana.I have heard of pet shops selling a common green iguana as a dwarf iguana under misconceptions.
> 
> A female green iguana will get to around 4 ft ish and a male up to a max of 5-6 feet.


Also this other forum shares the same optimisim hardly a smallish kind of iguana in the pet trade that I know of lol :whistling2:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=141357
I think if you are looking for a lizard which looks a little like the green iguana go for a gree basilisk or chinease or asion water dragon they are also just as much fun.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to answer the question the OP actually asked - how big does the smallest SPECIES of iguana get

The desert iggy is the smallest and i believe they get to about 16inches or thereabouts. Although if you want an aboreal iguana the smallest would probably be the fiji iguana, hell of a lot smaller than a green iggy but you're looking at 4 figures to buy one

They didn't ask about dwarf GREEN iguanas!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Adzi said:


> oh ok, so how big do green iguanas get??


 
Green iguanas can range anywhere from 4-7 ft in legnt although I think the biggest iguana I have ever seen was 5 1/2 ft but do not hold me to that I am sure they can and will grow bigger if cared for properly: victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Meko said:


> to answer the question the OP actually asked - how big does the smallest SPECIES of iguana get
> 
> The desert iggy is the smallest and i believe they get to about 16inches or thereabouts. Although if you want an aboreal iguana the smallest would probably be the fiji iguana, hell of a lot smaller than a green iggy but you're looking at 4 figures to buy one
> 
> They didn't ask about dwarf GREEN iguanas!


 
Noone actually said anything about dwarf green iguanas I was indicating it is what I have kept :lol2: and on my research levels of other iguanas I have not herd of such an iguana: victory:


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

I know,but the title was dwarf iguana not desert iguana.Hence my reply.I said i had not heard of a dwarf iguana,but that i have heard of green iguanas being mis-sold as dwarf iguanas.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

hollypops said:


> I know,but the title was dwarf iguana not desert iguana.Hence my reply.I said i had not heard of a dwarf iguana,but that i have heard of green iguanas being mis-sold as dwarf iguanas.


 
:lol2:: victory: gah noone is perfekt


----------

